
Show HN: WebRTC for the Curious – Go Beyond the APIs - Sean-Der
https://webrtcforthecurious.com/
======
Sean-Der
Hey HN! This is a book I am working on to help de-mystify WebRTC. It is
wonderful technology, but many find it hard to understand. Especially if you
don't have a telephony background. Before this I worked on
[https://github.com/pion/webrtc](https://github.com/pion/webrtc) and
[https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-kinesis-video-streams-
webr...](https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-kinesis-video-streams-webrtc-sdk-c)

This is a place to direct people instead of answering the same questions :)

\------

Come learn about the WebRTC specification and how all the protocols work in
depth, not just a tour of the APIs. The book is completely Open Source and
available at [https://github.com/webrtc-for-the-curious/webrtc-for-the-
cur...](https://github.com/webrtc-for-the-curious/webrtc-for-the-curious)

Learn the full details of ICE, SCTP, DTLS, SRTP, and how they work together to
make up the WebRTC stack.

Hear how WebRTC implementers debug issues with the tools of the trade.

Listen to interviews with the authors of foundational WebRTC tech! Hear the
motivations and design details that pre-dated WebRTC by 20 years.

Explore the cutting edge of what people are building with WebRTC. Learn about
interesting use cases and how real-world applications get designed, tested and
implemented in production.

Written by developers who have written all of this from scratch. We learned it
the hard way, now we want to share it with you!

This book is vendor agnostic and multiple Open Source projects and companies
are involved. We would love to have you involved!

